
[Microsoft] NeuronBlocks – Building Your NLP DNN Models Like Playing Lego - lisho
https://github.com/Microsoft/NeuronBlocks
======
lisho
NeuronBlocks is a NLP deep learning modeling toolkit that helps
engineers/researchers to build end-to-end pipelines for neural network model
training for NLP tasks. The main goal of this toolkit is to minimize
developing cost for NLP deep neural network model building, including both
training and inference stages. For more details, please check our paper:
NeuronBlocks -- Building Your NLP DNN Models Like Playing Lego at
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.09535](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.09535).
NeuronBlocks consists of two major components: Block Zoo and Model Zoo. In
Block Zoo, we provide commonly used neural network components as building
blocks for model architecture design. In Model Zoo, we provide a suite of NLP
models for common NLP tasks, in the form of JSON configuration files.

NLP Tasks Supported Sentence Classification Sentiment Analysis Question
Answering Matching Textual Entailment Slot tagging Machine Reading
Comprehension Knowledge Distillation for Model Compression More on-going

